# Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir bisher so gut geholfen wurde sieht meine geplante Konfiguration bisher wie folgt aus:

- RYZEN 5 2600: AMD Ryzen 5 2600, Prozessor boxed
- GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING: GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING, Mainboard G-LAN, SATA3, USB 3.1, M.2
- 16GB RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher schwarz, F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Ripjaws V

Was mir nun noch fehlt, ist ein leiser Kühler für den RYZEN 5 2600.

Könnt ihr mir hier welche empfehlen?

Für den 2600X hatte mir Rolk bereits den Brocken 2 PCGH bzw. den BROCKEN 3 empfohlen.

Gibt es noch Alternativen oder sind das bereits die besten?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Als Budgetlösung diesen hier:

LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 ab €' '17,74 de (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Allerdings weis ich nicht, ob der beiliegende Lüfter etwas taugt. Ansonsten wie gehabt der Brocken 3 oder Brocken 2 PCGH Edition.


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Was ist der Unterschied? 3er kühlt besser; 2er ist leiser und benötigt noch ein Montagekit?


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Interessant wäre dein Case, um zu Wissen wie Hoch der zu verbauende Kühler sein darf.

Grundsätzlich: Brocken 3, Macho Rev. B, Dark Rock Pro 4

Den B2PCGH find ich Lüftermässig zu kastriert, die Standard Wingboost Lüfter sind leise genug.


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Hab noch ein altes Case: COOLERMASTER CM 690 II: CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3) | Cooler Master 
Die Kühlerhöhe darf 177mm nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied? 3er kühlt besser; 2er ist leiser und benötigt noch ein Montagekit?



Ja genau. Laut PCGH Test macht der 2er gerade mal 0,1 Sone. Der 3er bis zu 1,0 Sone und vielleicht 3°C weniger.

Der hier muss auch ziemlich gut sein. Sowohl was Leistung als auch Lautstärke angeht. Hohen RAM-Kühlern steht er auch nicht im Weg.

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct (100700565) ab €' '37,69 de (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ja genau. Laut PCGH Test macht der 2er gerade mal 0,1 Sone. Der 3er bis zu 1,0 Sone und vielleicht 3°C weniger.
> 
> Der hier muss auch ziemlich gut sein. Sowohl was Leistung als auch Lautstärke angeht. Hohen RAM-Kühlern steht er auch nicht im Weg.
> 
> Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct (100700565) ab €'*'37,69 de (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland



Das wäre dann noch der Supergau...endlich entschieden für ein RAM-Kit und der neue Kühler passt net mehr drauf.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Es gibt ja auch RAM ohne so einen hässlichen Gartenzaun drauf


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch RAM ohne so einen hässlichen Gartenzaun drauf



Weiss ich! 

Blockiert der Brocken 2 irgendwie die RAM-Slots?


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Richtig rum montiert: Nein.

Gibt Leute die nicht sehen das der Kühler asymetrisch ist und verbauen sich dann die ersten beiden RAM Bänke.... Jaja, Anleitungen lesen und sich das Produkt vorher ordentlich anschauen


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Richtig rum montiert: Nein.
> 
> Gibt Leute die nicht sehen das der Kühler asymetrisch ist und verbauen sich dann die ersten beiden RAM Bänke.... Jaja, Anleitungen lesen und sich das Produkt vorher ordentlich anschauen



Ist die PCGH Version auch asymmetrisch? Der sieht so fett aus, als ob er nahezu alles blockieren würde.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Der Kühler ist der gleiche, nur die Lüfter sind kastriert. 

Man kann sich da so technische Zeichnungen beim Hersteller ansehen, nur mal so als Tipp zur Eigeninitiative.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original wäre vom Hersteller  
Ergänzungen von mir...


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist der gleiche, nur die Lüfter sind kastriert.
> 
> Man kann sich da so technische Zeichnungen beim Hersteller ansehen, nur mal so als Tipp zur Eigeninitiative.



Ha...danke dir. Aus der Montageanleitung ging es nicht wirklich hervor. 

Hab leider so Gartenzäuner-RAMs ins Auge gefasst. Ist die Frage, ob der dann trotzdem passt!?

Laut der Zeichung ist dem die Höhe wohl egal; die Breite des Riegels könnte evtl. problematisch werden oder was meinst du?


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Ist aber auch schwer zu finden bei Alpenföhn 
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Pro...en2PCGH/Abmessungen_Brocken2 PCGH Edition.pdf
Zwei unter dem Installationsanleitung Link...


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schwer zu finden bei Alpenföhn
> http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Pro...en2PCGH/Abmessungen_Brocken2 PCGH Edition.pdf
> Zwei unter dem Installationsanleitung Link...



Hab nicht gesagt, dass es schwer zu finden ist, habs nur net angeklickt!


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Laut der Zeichung ist dem die Höhe wohl egal; die Breite des Riegels könnte evtl. problematisch werden oder was meinst du?


Schon tausende vor dir haben den G.Skill Gartenzaun verbaut... Und du bekommst schon vorher graue Haare.


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Schon tausende vor dir haben den G.Skill Gartenzaun verbaut... Und du bekommst schon vorher graue Haare.



Bekomm ich nicht...hab ich schon.  Will nur sicher gehen, dass alles passt...


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Die Breite der Kühler wird durch den Abstand der RAM Slots vorgegeben. Also ist diese Sorge unbegründet.


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Die Breite der Kühler wird durch den Abstand der RAM Slots vorgegeben. Also ist diese Sorge unbegründet.



Dann passt doch alles.


----------



## compisucher (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Alternativ wären noch der
Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks = 43 €  etwa gleich gute Kühlleistung, wie der Brocken 3 
oder der 
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks = 32 €  seeehr leise, winziger Ticken schwächer als der Brocken 3 zu nennen.


----------



## Booogeyman (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*



compisucher schrieb:


> Alternativ wären noch der
> Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks = 43 €  etwa gleich gute Kühlleistung, wie der Brocken 3
> oder der
> Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks = 32 €  seeehr leise, winziger Ticken schwächer als der Brocken 3 zu nennen.



Danke.


----------



## Sonmace (7. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Habe vor kurzem auch lange überlegt welschen kühler ich einbaue da mir dir AMD lösung zu laut war und habe mich für den bequit: Dark Rock Pro 4​ entschieden.

Der ist nicht hörbar und kühlt sehr gut


----------



## Booogeyman (9. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Ich muss glaub etwas umplanen. Hab mich etwas in ein NZXT H500 ( https://www.nzxt.com/products/h500-matte-white ) verguckt und das hat leider nur Platz für einen 165mm hohen Lüfter; der Brocken 2 PCGH hat auch 165mm.

Hat jemand das Gehäuse und weiss, ob der Brocken reinpasst?


----------



## Rolk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Suche guten, leisen Kühler für RYZEN 5 2600.*

Garantieren kann ich für nichts, aber normalerweise sollte das spätestens dann passen, wenn du die Lüfter einfach eine Lamelle tiefer montierst als vorgesehen.


----------

